# SHENZHEN | Huaqiang Cloud Industrial Park Tower | 207m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

This one was supposed not to top 200m, but thanks to the parapet it's 207m
Developer: Huaqiang Holdings 深圳华强集团有限公司





A&A MEP Consulting Co.,LTD.


项目用地面积2.4万平方米，总建筑面积19.1万平方米，建筑高度199.5米。




www.advarc.com









































Pic by 小渔村


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey, KhaleXi. Just to confirm, is this project the one located right next to Guanngmingcheng High Speed Rail Station that will form part of that station's surrounding transit oriented development?
I was so hoping for an SSC thread on that project. Thank you if I'm correct!





Guangming Huaqiang Indusry Park


光明华强产业园,光明 产业



www.aube-archi.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , thanks for the contribution


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i think this is the location: Huaqiang Cloud Industrial Park Tower, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/06/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-19 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-29 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, do you have updates? this one is almost completed


----------

